# Hit a brick wall thinking weightless supplements??



## Deadliftking (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey guys,

First off I just want to say it is good to be on this forum there seems to be a lot of activity and I’m looking forward to getting an answer to my question. From a child I was always a big boy but the real fat started to be gained when I moved out of my parent’s home, I would sit and eat sh** day and night with no exercise. One day I looked in the mirror and I was discussed with what was looking back at me, I mean 163kg of raw FAT! So that was it I got myself up and started hitting the gym 2 days on 1 day off, 2 days on 2 days off a full week. I lost a massive amount of weight and had some awesome muscle gains and I am starting to look great. But I have hit a brick wall I don’t seem to be getting any bigger muscle wise or and smaller fat wise I am staying at the same 96kg weight. I have tried changing my diet and adding an extra 15 minutes onto the end of my exercises and still getting know where. So my next step I feel is to use weight loss supplements it seems like the only idea I have left. I have been searching weight loss supplements for sale online and found loads but I have no idea what would be the better brands or if they even work??

Any help would be greatly appreciated guys getting me back on track!!




Thanks guys


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 29, 2016)

How much you deadlift?


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 29, 2016)

Yam Root is the best supplement out right now.

Get yourself a few of these and just chew on them while at at work.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 29, 2016)

Screw the weight loss supps, have you changed your diet?


----------



## snake (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's the problem: 95% of the stuff out there is hype and the other 5% could possibly have some positive effects. I just did a quick hit to drop that last 2 lbs I wanted off but I know it will come back in 2-3 weeks. Diet pills, assuming they work can not be relied on for any length of time. I use what I take for a quick hit.

Let's assume that you do find the 5% that works; you plan on staying on it the remainder of your life or returning to your previous weight? Anything you take that will make you smaller is no different then taking steroids. Once done taking the drug, the clock starts and in time, you return to your former self.

The answer is not one you want to hear. Put your head down and get to work. I know you have made an effort and seen some results but more effort=more results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 29, 2016)

Weight loss supplements don't work.

How many grams of protein fat and carbs are you eating daily?


----------



## automatondan (Sep 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Weight loss supplements don't work.
> 
> How many grams of protein fat and carbs are you eating daily?



^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^  

Please give us a somewhat detailed picture of what your diet looks like including your macros, and caloric intake...


----------



## stonetag (Sep 29, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How much you deadlift?



Yeah, after all it does say "KING". I fall under deadliftpeasant.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 29, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Yeah, after all it does say "KING". I fall under deadliftpeasant.



DYEDL? 


ten char


----------



## Deadliftking (Sep 30, 2016)

I deadlift 180kg at 6 sets of 3 reps but my 1 rep max is 240kg at a struggle i am due to move up in weight soon. Now that's my main problem i have always portioned my food fist sized protein, fist sized veg and half fist carbs. When it come to how many calories, carbs, proteins etc i am taking in i am clueless. But it has worked until now...


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 30, 2016)

Deadliftking said:


> I deadlift 180kg at 6 sets of 3 reps but my 1 rep max is 240kg at a struggle i am due to move up in weight soon. Now that's my main problem i have always portioned my food fist sized protein, fist sized veg and half fist carbs. When it come to how many calories, carbs, proteins etc i am taking in i am clueless. But it has worked until now...


----------



## automatondan (Sep 30, 2016)

Deadliftking said:


> I deadlift 180kg at 6 sets of 3 reps but my 1 rep max is 240kg at a struggle i am due to move up in weight soon. Now that's my main problem i have always portioned my food fist sized protein, fist sized veg and half fist carbs. When it come to how many calories, carbs, proteins etc i am taking in i am clueless. But it has worked until now...



Hmmmmm.......... I think I may have found your problem....


----------



## Deadliftking (Sep 30, 2016)

so help me out then don't leave me hanging


----------



## automatondan (Sep 30, 2016)

Deadliftking said:


> so help me out then don't leave me hanging



You dont need weightloss supps, you need to get your diet dialed in. Spend some time reading here in the diet section about TDEE and macros.... Adjust your diet accordingly and start reading about different ways to change up your weight training.... All the information you need is right here, but you have to start reading...


----------



## thqmas (Sep 30, 2016)

Dan said it well.

Acquiring information on training and diet and doing some research, will give you 100% benefits. Supplements wont give you nothing. For now, it can even be counter productive for you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 30, 2016)

OP, start with figuring yer TDEE - HERE is a calc I've used before. They're not always spot-on, but will be far better than what you're doing today.

Next, once you've figured yer TDEE, get to an app like MyFitnessPal and plan yer meals to put yerself in a 200-300 calorie deficit relative to yer TDEE. Buy a food scale, measure yer portions. Ye can play with yer macros, if yer clueless in that space just use a typical 40-40-20 split. Or hire Spongy from this site to run a customized diet plan for ye.

That should get you started.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## Deadliftking (Sep 30, 2016)

Ahhh sweet I am going to give the diet section a read and see what i can find out. What i should really be eating the amount etc. Thanks for the reply's


----------



## heady muscle (Oct 1, 2016)

Deadliftking said:


> Ahhh sweet I am going to give the diet section a read and see what i can find out. What i should really be eating the amount etc. Thanks for the reply's


It would be more helpful if you posted your daily diet regime by meal, that way it will be easier to make suggestions. A fistful of food is pretty vague. Where are you out of? England?


----------



## Deadliftking (Oct 2, 2016)

Right diet food plan is needed then. I will go check out the dieting section of the board to see what i can find there thanks for the help guys


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 3, 2016)

There's a guy here names spongy.  

He is a diet n food master.  Sign up with him, he tracks ( for the most part, ur still semi responsible for ur selections) the cals and setups u up with a lifting program.  

12-16wks.  U will LEARN a shit ton of info regarding more advanced fitness as a whole (lifts, daily cals, cheats, drinking boz. Hitting pr"s, etc ) and from your progress while with him, you should come out a fitness machine.  


Like one of us here.  


Weight loss is a simple function of less cals in then out, but its not quite like that once u make a little progress is it??  U hit a wall, it stops? Etc.  

That's where the more advanced techniques come in.  So read n study up yourself, or get with a coach who will keep you making steady progress.  


GL


----------



## Deadliftking (Oct 4, 2016)

Deadliftking said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First off I just want to say it is good to be on this forum there seems to be a lot of activity and I’m looking forward to getting an answer to my question. From a child I was always a big boy but the real fat started to be gained when I moved out of my parent’s home, I would sit and eat sh** day and night with no exercise. One day I looked in the mirror and I was discussed with what was looking back at me, I mean 163kg of raw FAT! So that was it I got myself up and started hitting the gym 2 days on 1 day off, 2 days on 2 days off a full week. I lost a massive amount of weight and had some awesome muscle gains and I am starting to look great. But I have hit a brick wall I don’t seem to be getting any bigger muscle wise or and smaller fat wise I am staying at the same 96kg weight. I have tried changing my diet and adding an extra 15 minutes onto the end of my exercises and still getting know where. So my next step I feel is to use weight loss supplements it seems like the only idea I have left. I have been searching weight loss supplements for sale online and found loads but I have no idea what would be the better brands or if they even work??
> 
> ...



I have checked out the Diet, Nutrition and supplements page and there is a lot of good information, one of my favorites would be the recipe section loads of dieting meals that look tasty and they are good for you with portion sizes etc. 

I am also going to check out Spongy and see what we can come up with together, where can i find him?

thanks for the advice guys!!!

Thanks guys


----------

